# Ruido con fuente ATX en Home Cinema Creative inspire 5500



## scarnia (Jul 20, 2009)

Buenas a todos, hace un tiempo me compré unos altavoces Inspire 5500 de segunda mano pero sin fuente de alimentación.

El caso es que estoy funcionando alimentando el sistema con una fuente atx pero me crea problemas de ruido, de hecho tengo 2 problemas de ruido.

1) Un ruido fijo independiente del nivel de amplificación (volumen) y de la entrada usada (ya sea conexión de audio jack-jack o digital coaxial).

2) Un ruido, algo más molesto, independiente tambien del volumen, pero dependiente de la entrada usada: Si lo conecto al portatil -> No aparece, Si lo conecto al PC si, -> Debe ser un lazo de tierra.

Buscaremos las soluciones por 2 lados.

El problema 1 debe estar en la alimentación. El amplificador tiene una entrada doble de 12v AC una de 500 ma y otra de 4.2 A. No he encontrado ninguna fuente doble de esas características (la original ha sido descatalogada hace años y no proveen repuestos) así que me he encabezonado en alimentarlo con una fuente ATx de PC.

Ahora mismo tengo conectada una salida de 12v de la fuente a ambas entradas de corriente del aplificador, y funcionmar funciona, pero con ruido. Supongo (y ojo que aqui entran suposiciones) que el equipo pide AC pero convierte internamente a DC (si no no debería siquiera funcionar al meterle DC). 

El caso es que para eliminar este ruido (el del caso 1) no sé que hacer, se supone que las fuentes ATX tienen una salida decente (aunque tampoco tengo equipo para comprobar el rizado) y no sé exactamente como podría filtrar aún más la señal (porque supongo que la fuente tien efiltros internos ya). Ese es el primer tema donde necesitaría algo de ayuda, si creeis que se solucionaría con un filtro (y como se debería hacer) o si su origen puede estar en otro lugar.


El problema 2 doy por hecho que es un lazo de tierra (ground loop) pero es que no tengo ni idea de como solucionarlo. He probado a "cortar" la conexión a tierra de la fuente ATX que alimenta el amplificador a la toma de casa, pero nada. Hay alguna solución para esto?.


Muchas gracias de antemano y si por casualidad veis que la pregunta iría mejor en otra sección decidmelo y la muevo.


----------



## mana1612 (Jul 20, 2009)

hay algo que no me queda claro, el amplificador originalmente trae una fuente externa? por que generalmente debe estar dentro del gabinete donde estan el o los amplificador y este gabinete debe tener una conexion de alimentacion de AC pero en 220 o 110 volt... donde estarian esa entradas AC 12 volt 500 mA y 4.2 Amp? podes poner una foto donde se vean estas conexiones?
Por lo pronto se me ocurre que la alimentacion de 4.2Amp y 500mA deben estar galvanicamente aisladas; el problema es que para eso vas a tener que modificar la fuente ATX, podes pasar datos del amplificador, numero, si es integrado o es con transistores? es clase D?


----------



## scarnia (Jul 21, 2009)

La verdad es que debería haber puesto alguna imagen para explicarlo, intentaré explicarlo mejor.

El sistema es un Creative Inspire 5.1 5500 digital, aqui va la foto : 






Como veis consta d e Decodificador, Soubwoofer y los satelites. El subwoofer va conectado al decodificador mediante un cable con terminaciones mini din 6 pines(osea, como las del teclado del pc). A parte se conectan por 3 cables de audio jack jack para las 3 lineas. La entrada de linea (analogica jack, digital coaxial y digital óptica) están en el decodificador.

el subwoofer lleva el resto de conexiones, los 5 altavoces, las 3 lineas que lo unen al decodificador, el conector din que tambien lo une y luego la entrada de alimentación. Esta entrada es un conector circular de 4 pines y pone 12V AC (y una onda senoidal) pines 1 y 3 12v 4.2 Amp, pines 2 y 4 500 mA. 

La información del amplificador que lleva, pues poca tengo la verdad, el equipo es bastante antiguo y cuesta encontrar información en la web.

Si necesitais alguna información más para ver cual puede ser el problema, decirmelo y si hace falta desmonto el equipo.


P.D.: Como nota añadir, que el equipo conseguí que funcionara quitando el ruido 1 una vez, Como? Cambiando el cable que conecta la fuente ATX a la corriente, tengo como 10 cables de esos y con uno, el ruido desaparecía (curiosamente era el cable más fino y cutre que tenía). Ese cable ha muerto y con los 9 restantes el ruido no desaparece. Añadir también que mi casa es de construcción nueva y nucan hemos tenido problemas con las tomas de tierra.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

seguramente si tenia una linea de 500ma y otra de 4.2A aver si la de 500ma no era positiva y era negativa,
pudiera ser que fuera para los operacionales.


----------



## scarnia (Jul 21, 2009)

Bueno, como se que eso son pocos datos, estoy tomando fotos del interior del amplificador, y del decodificador.

En el decodificador he visto que a la entrada tiene toda la pinta de pasar a continua la señal, ya que tiene unoos condensadores y un rectificador rs202l.

El amplificador lo tengo ahora mismo abierto y los chips de amplificación que lleva son 1 tda 8510J y un 8511J.


----------



## scarnia (Jul 21, 2009)

Bueno aqui van algunas fotos, un poco desordenadas pero bueno (cosa de imageshack ).

http://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00369.jpg
http://img189.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00368.jpg
http://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00367.jpg
http://img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00366i.jpg

En esta foto veis 2 pares de cables soldaos, el corto lo he sodlado yo, porque la pista que hacía esas uniones estaba quemada así que la he cambiado por un cable (sigue haciendo ruido aún).


http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00365.jpg
http://img190.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00364l.jpg

Vista desde arriba del amplificador incorporado en el subwoofer.

http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00363.jpg
http://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00362.jpg

Puente de diodos que rectifica la señal en el amplificador del subwoofer. 

http://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00361.jpg
http://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00360.jpg
http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00359.jpg
http://img198.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00358h.jpg
http://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00357i.jpg
http://img198.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00356.jpg

Detalle del rectificador del decodificador.
http://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00355.jpg
http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00354.jpg
http://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00353.jpg
http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00352.jpg
http://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00351.jpg
http://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snc00350.jpg

Es un poco lioso y se me han mezclado, pero hay fotos de los 2 circuitos y en el post anterior he puesot el amplificador usado. 

Habiendo visto el circuito de cerca me he fijado en una cosa, el conector de voltaje es algo asi

By scarnia at 2009-07-21

A parte de esot, la carcasa de ese conector digamos el circulo que rodea a las 4 conexiones está soldado a la placa y va a muchos puntos, puede ser que haya que ocnectar este circulo exterior a la tierra de la casa. Sería sacar un cable desde el cable de toma de tierra de la fuente (el que va a la toma de luz de la casa) y conectarlo al circulo exterior. Esto no lo pruebo al tun tun que me da miedo, que no es jugar ocn 12 V, .


----------



## Cacho (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola Scarnia

Como pide alterna en la entrada, lo primero que se puede suponer es que con la continua de la fuente no va bien, pero como decís que...



			
				scarnia dijo:
			
		

> ...*conseguí que funcionara quitando el ruido 1 una vez*, Como? Cambiando el cable que conecta la fuente ATX a la corriente, tengo como 10 cables de esos y *con uno, el ruido desaparecía (curiosamente era el cable más fino y cutre que tenía)*...


Entonces no va por ahí el problema. De todas formas ese dato es utilísimo: Es muy probable que el cable más cutre (berreta, barato, de poca calidad) tuviera una mala conexión a tierra. De ahí adivino que se te está formando un bucle de masa.
Conectá la fuente como siempre pero *no dejes* que la pata de tierra haga contacto con la conexión de tu casa. Esa tierra la hará a través del resto del circuito.

CUIDADO CON LOS 220V
Podés hacer el experimento desconectando el cable que está en la tercera pata del tomacorriente.
CUIDADO CON LOS 220V

Si no, de la forma que mejor te parezca.
Cuando esté así es esperable que la fuente dé inducción. Cuidado con los deditos y donde los metés. Una vez conectado a los otros equipos que están puestos a tierra la inducción debería desaparecer.

Si funciona bien así, y sin ruidos, abrí la fuente desenchufada y con cuidado de no acercarte a los dos condensadores más grandes que vas a encontrar, desoldá el cable que va a la ficha de tierra y poné entre la ficha y el cable una resistencia de 10Ω (de 3 a 5W) y en paralelo a esa un condensador de 100nf y 250V. Si es de mayor voltaje no importa
Reconectá todo pero esta vez habilitá la toma a tierra y debería andar sin ruidos.

Fijate si funciona y comentá los resultados

Saludos


----------



## scarnia (Jul 21, 2009)

mañana probaré lo que me dices pero juraría que ya había probado a poner cinta islante en las tomas de tierra del enchufe y luego enchufarlo. 

De todas maneras que piensas de la idea de conectar a tierra el exterior del cable de 4 pines (la parte metálica circular que hay en el subwoofer. Es que me resulta muy extraño que si miras el circuito por dentro ese punto está conectado a un montón de partes así que supongo que para algo servirá.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 21, 2009)

Ha de ser la conexión de tierra de todo el circuito y debe ir también a las mallas de los cables de las entradas.

Como aparece un camino a tierra a través de esa conexión y otros a través de los conectores, se forma el bucle de masa. (estoy adivinando todavía). Al dejar sólo el camino a través de los conectores y estos a tierra a través de una sola conexión (la alimentación de la fuente de señal de audio), el bucle desaparece.

Saludos


----------



## scarnia (Jul 22, 2009)

Cacho, listo, me ha desaparecido el ruido 2 que decía en mi primer post, o sea el que marcaba un alzo de tierra con el pc. De todas maneras tengo que comprobar uans cosas, porque algo me falla, resulta que tengo el pc enchufado en un "triple" de pared.

A ver si lo explico bien, en esa pared, originalmente había una toma, hace años un electricista puso una segunda toma, el problema es que no sé cual es la nueva y ambas están conectadas por solo 2 cables -> no se pasa la toma de tierra. Ahora lo que no sé es cual es la original así que tendré que desmontar los enchufes a ver si es que estoy funcionando sin tierra en el pc.

Una vez solucionado el tema 2, qué me dices del 1, porque aún tengo un ligero zumbido en los altavoces sin importar que enchufe (o sea sin posibilidad de hacer lazos de tierra).

Gracias por tus respuestas .


----------



## Nimer (Jul 22, 2009)

No cabe posibilidad de que la fuente sea chica?
Yo tuve ese problema por la fuente.


----------



## scarnia (Jul 22, 2009)

Hombre, contando que la fuente es de 550w (anunciados que no reales), pero vaya que tiene un amperaje de 30A en la linea de 12v (segun la pegatina del fabricante) y le estoy cogiendo 5A por mucho que hayan exagerado... no creo que sea eso la verdad.


----------



## Nimer (Jul 22, 2009)

Indistintamente de lo que diga, o lo que fue diseñado para entregar en corriente..

Las fuentes pueden ir muriendo de a poco. En mi pc con fuente ATX de 500W, funcionaba perfecto, y un buen día encontré ruidos en la salida de sonido que amplificaba y salía en los parlantes. Como una fritura, como si faltase una descarga a tierra. Después de buscar el problema por todos lados, descubrí que desconectando una de las lectoras de CD (es decir, bajando la carga de la fuente), el ruido desaparecía y volvía a escucharse nítidamente.

No cuesta mucho probar con una fuente prestada.
Saludos!


----------



## scarnia (Jul 22, 2009)

jej epero es que la fuente es nueva, y autonoma, quiero decir, que no lo tengo ocnectado a la misma fuente que mi pc sino a una para el solo, .


----------



## Cacho (Jul 22, 2009)

Solucionado el problema más feo, vamos por el más chico.

El ruido apostaría a que viene de la fuente. Fijate que tu aparato pide corriente alterna, y lo estás alimentando con continua. Eso no debería ser problema, peeeeeeeeero...
¿Tenés manera de probarlo con una fuente original de estos aparatos? O de acceder a una para ver el circuito.
Si así desaparece todo el ruido, habrá que buscar por ese lado.

Otra cosa interesante sería saber qué tipo de ruido hace el equipo. Un "hum", "hiss" o qué... ¿A qué suena?

Por último, saber cómo está conectada la fuente a esa toma con cuatro pines que alimenta todo. Un diagrama viene fenómeno, una foto puede funcionar. Ambos, mejor que mejor.

Saludos

PS: ¿Qué equipo tenés para hacer pruebas?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

si tienes la fuente que usabas osea la original mide las salidas con el multimetro en continua y si te marca 12 o aproximado bien,si es alterna creo que te marcara pocos volts.

y si pruebas con el tester en alterna,y en el alimentador es alterna te lo marcara bien si esta en continua te marcara unos muchos volts de mas.ami por lo menos es asi.


----------



## scarnia (Jul 24, 2009)

Aquí os pongo el diagrama de conexión:



Lo primero que cabe pensar es, ..., mucho "empalme", porqué no coges un cable y sueldas del conextor al equipo a la pcb de la fuente, muy simple, no quiero que si se estropea la fuente ATX tenga que coger otra y desoldarla, además esto me haría perder la garantía de la fuente, que aquí en españa son 2 años que estás bien cubierto, .

Lo que he hecho que no se ve en el diagrama es:
el cabel gordo es un cable normal de alimentación de corriente es decir un 3 hilos (es un recorte de un cable de lso que se usa para enchufar una fuente de alimentación a la corriente de la casa). ese cable es digamos el "alargador" para poder separar los equipos. En los dos extremos tenemos:
Extremo que va al equipo. Como se ve en el diagrama los 3 cables (+12,+12,gnd) se convierten en 4, como el conector no es estándar (o al menos no lo he encontrado para comrparlo) lo que he hecho es coger un cable como los de las fuentes ATX (los típicos rojo negro, amarillo, ....) y partirlo en 4 trozos,  uno de los lados de esos trozos va al cable gordo y el otro lo he enrollado y le he puesto estaño, de esa forma de queda como un "pin" que cabe y encaja perfectamente en el equipo. 

Extremo que va a la fuente, pues parecido los 3 cables se convierten en 4 y les he conectado un molex a cada par +12,gnd hembra (o macho, el contrario de la fuente que no me acuerdo, . Así el cable lo puedo usar con la fuente que sea.

Sigamos con más respuestas, .

La fuente original ahora mismo no tengo acceso a ella, primero porque yo no tengo,  y mi compañero de piso que tiene un equipo igual está en otra ciudad el verano (con su equipo, )-

Sobre el equipo de pruebas, por desgracia poco, un multimetro decentillo y poco más, ya que soy yo el que no está en mi ciudad ahora mismo (paso el verano en casa de mis padres) y aquí tengo poca cosa.

El tipo de ruido: un claro hum, . uniforme, sin chisporroteos ni nada. 

El otro día leyendo por ahí un post similar para alimentar unos pedales (que pedían AC y el tío les metía DC) le dijeron que el problema de pasar por 2 puentes de diodos (2 rectificadores) es que el voltaje caía, (si no recuerdo mal le dijero que de unos 18v perdería 1.5v) aunque no estoy muy seguro yo de eso pienso que la caída de voltaje sería menor no?, también dependerá del rectificador y eso que usemos pero además no creo que importe mucho.

Lo ideal claro sería tener la otra fuente (la original) y medir si saca realmente 12v o unos 13 y pico (para compensar el rectificador interno y que se quede a 12), pero como no tengo aquí dificil, .

Poco más se me ocurre que deciros, espero vuestras respuestas, -.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 24, 2009)

Que tenés caídas en cada diodo, eso seguro. Serán de entre 0,65 y 0,7V por cada diodo por donde circule corriente a menos que sean Schottkys o alguno especial que van a dar menos caída, pero caída al fin.

No parece (por lo que describís) que hayas hecho algo mal en el conexionado. Quizá el problema venga por bajo voltaje.
Antes de que preguntes de qué hablo: Con 12V de alterna tenés _casi_ 17V de continua (ese es el valor de pico de la onda de 12V). Con eso podés regular 15V con un zener (por ejemplo) o tomar referencias de voltaje que al bajar la alimentación no te quedarían correctas.

Eso por un lado y sin mucho pensar.


Lo otro que se me viene a la cabeza (y acá pongo la apuesta) es que en tu conector tenés cuatro pines: Dos con 12Vca y otros dos de tierra.
No debe tener dos tierras "porque sí". Se me ocurre que una de las tierras es la de potencia y la otra es la de señal. O sea, la parte amplificadora tiene una tierra por la que circula una buena cantidad de corriente y la parte de control y preamplificación tiene otra por la que circula apenas un poco. Ojo, que sólo estoy adivinando porque no logro ver bien la parte de la alimentación de ambos circuitos en las fotos de más arriba.
Para probar: 
-Identificá qué tierra corresponde a cada parte (si es que estoy en lo cierto), y particularmente la del circuito de baja señal (el pre y esas cosas). Esa será sobre la que se hará el experimento.
-En la unión que tenés de ambas (en el cable de tres conductores) intercalá una resistencia de 10Ω/3W en paralelo con un condensador de 100nf. Debería quedar cable1-R//C-cable1 y 2 (estoy de viaje y no tengo mi máquina a mano, así que no te pueda hacer un dibujo, pero la idea se entiende, espero).

Es posible que tengas ahí una circulación "poco amable" de corrientes que afectan al circuito de baja señal. COn la resistencia y el condensador debería solucionarse si ese fuera el caso.
Para la prueba podés usar una de 10Ω y 1/4W, pero acordate de cambiarla por una de más potencia si funciona bien.



Saludos y contá cómo te fue con esto.


----------



## scarnia (Jul 25, 2009)

esta misma tarde probare lo que me has dicho,a ver que condensadores y resistencias tengo por aquí .


----------



## mamena (Dic 21, 2009)

Tengo un equipo similar, pero con el deco medio fastidiado (no le van las entradas coaxial y optica). Quiero utilizar solo los altavoces pero si desconecto el deco, no enciende, pues a pesar de ir la fuente de alimentacion al subwofer, de este sale un minidin que alimenta al deco y este da retorno al subwofer para que encienda. ¿Alguien sabe como conseguir que enciendan los altavoces sin el deco?.
Salu2


----------



## oswa8a (Sep 3, 2010)

Hola a Todos, veo que tienen un amplio conocimiento de electronica y ademas el mismo equipo que yo asi que espero me puedan ayudar. Tengo un Inspire 5500, todo funcionaba a la perfeccion pero me cambie de casa asi que desinstale todo y lo guarde en cajas, ya ahora en mi nuevo hogar desempaque e instale todo como lo tenia antes pero ahora tengo problemas, el decodificador funciona bien y hace todas sus funciones solo que las bocinas normales se escuchan a un volumen muy bajo aunque el decodificador este a todo volumen, también el subwoofer no se escucha  según a lo que encontre me di cuenta que dentro del subwoofer se encuentra la etapa de amplificación y vi que consta de 2 amplificadores mi temor es que uno de ello se aya quemado y por eso no funcione, pero antes de empacarlo funcionaba a la perfección y se me hace raro que haya teniado algun descarga o algo. si alguien sabe algo les agradeceria la información...

Gracias


----------



## salteadorneo (Abr 26, 2013)

Tengo un problema muy similar al descrito en el primer post con estos altavoces.
En este caso todo los elementos son los originales, incluyendo su fuente de alimentación, puedo sacarle fotos al interior si alguien las necesita, pero vamos no tiene nada de especial, la fuente externa simplemente consiste en un transformador de 12V con dos salidas una de 4,2 amperios y otra de 0,7. La corriente es alterna hasta el subbufer y allí está el resto de la circuitería.

El caso es que se producen dos zumbidos, en todos los altavoces, uno es el típico ruido grave de fondo de algunos altavoces que siempre está presente. El otro es más molesto y se trata de un zumbido más agudo que sólo se presenta cuando se activan las entradas de audio. Tiene pinta de ser un lazo de tierra pero no sé donde está ni como solucionarlo.

Saludos.


----------

